# Finding New Help



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

How many have tried to hire a new guy and found out that they don't meet the requirements that you need... Like the guy i interveiwed over the phone first and said he had much experience ( the one where he helped out an uncle tape a basement ) or the guy said he can run the tools , I asked what tools he could run his response Well lets see I can run a skill saw and drill Duh :whistling2: what a dufus ..... I have many more would like to here some from you others out there ,, Silverstilts aka the rock-doctor.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh yea, I get alot of wierdos from craigslist. If I put my phone-number, it won't stop ringing for days. My father-in-law told me he once went for a job interview to do finishing on a high-rise, and they put him to finish a couple of sheets, for 5 min. to see if he really was a taper. That could be a good idea. Anyone can make up references now a days, and a real taper will tape and finish right there.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

*10 more year's B.S*

:furious:hi , i have been laid off for about 9mo now , i went back to work monday ,i am slow now ,my hand's are big , my leg's are big to ,i am 53 year's old all this time off fuc?? me up big time ,no side work , just a sheet here and there, it is 20 taper on this job 18 are mexican ,and they do work there ass 's off , kid's 19 to 35 , and they run all day we are the first to work and the last to leave ,i just think about my kid;s and wife and my grandkid;s to so guy's and gal's say a PRAY for me i need it bad


----------



## j m hagelstein (Oct 26, 2008)

rabb said:


> :furious:hi , i have been laid off for about 9mo now , i went back to work monday ,i am slow now ,my hand's are big , my leg's are big to ,i am 53 year's old all this time off fuc?? me up big time ,no side work , just a sheet here and there, it is 20 taper on this job 18 are mexican ,and they do work there ass 's off , kid's 19 to 35 , and they run all day we are the first to work and the last to leave ,i just think about my kid;s and wife and my grandkid;s to so guy's and gal's say a PRAY for me i need it bad


drink lots of red bull rabb,haha,good luck mate.


----------



## bernieffhh (Oct 18, 2008)

need help from the uk all these forums which are drywall dont seem to cover metal stud work ,in this country drywall work includes the metal stud its where the money is can you clue me up as to what goes on espeiscally in canada all the best bernie


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rabb,

I don't get it, why don't you be a super. You definitely qualify for the construction experience, and would make a great living. Your body can only take so much.


----------

